# One night in Paris - what to do?



## DeniseM (Mar 3, 2009)

DD and I are doing a quick trip to London with one night in Paris over spring break.  What would be fun to do our one evening in Paris?  I know that 2 days and a night is not an adequate amount of time to spend, but we are just doing a little add-on to our London trip.

Thanks!


----------



## silvib (Mar 3, 2009)

It's years since I've been in Paris but I would get the names of some good restaurants, have a wonderful meal, some good wine and people watch.


----------



## rosebud5 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Paris*

I have been to Paris probably a half dozen times over the last 20 years, most when I worked for the Army in Europe. One night is a tough one and it depends on whether you have been to Paris before. If you haven't, I think I would take a boat ride down the Seine where you would pass by Notre Dame and the Eiffel tower. Then maybe go to the Arc De Triomphe, then stroll down the Champs Elysées and pick a nice cafe to have a fine glass of french wine and some good french food.


----------



## radmoo (Mar 3, 2009)

stroll, stroll, stroll - don't commit yourself to ANYTHING

I would start at Arc de Triomphe, down the Champs Elysee to Concorde, across to left bank, through St Germain de Pres, over to Ile de la Cite, Notre Dame and have dinner viewing the illuminated cathedral


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 3, 2009)

I should have clarified - we will also have 2 full days in Paris - so I'm wondering about something specific for the evening.  I suspect that we will be walked out by then!


----------



## dlpearson (Mar 4, 2009)

The Eiffel Tower lit up at night is gorgeous.  I'd take the elevator to the top (and have dinner if you want to splurge) to see all the city lights at night.  I've never eaten at the restaurant, so can't comment on it, but it's been a long-time dream of mine.......

David


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 4, 2009)

dlpearson said:


> The Eiffel Tower lit up at night is gorgeous.  I'd take the elevator to the top (and have dinner if you want to splurge) to see all the city lights at night.  I've never eaten at the restaurant, so can't comment on it, but it's been a long-time dream of mine.......
> 
> David



I was wondering if you can do that at night!  That sounds perfect!


----------



## rosebud5 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Pari*

Evertime I have been to Paris, the Eiffel tower always seems to be the first place I visit. You could see the tower from miles outside Pari as you drive in. If your there during the day, you have to visit the Louvre. How can you say you've been to Paris and not see Mona.


----------



## sml2181 (Mar 5, 2009)

The Eiffel Tower has the following restaurants: Altitude 95 on the first level and Jules Verne on the 2nd. Also, there is Les Buffets, but I have never been there. 

Jules Verne is a Michelin rated restaurant, has its own entrance (so you can skip all lines) and is a wonderful treat. But it comes with the prices suitable to a Michelin rated restaurant.

The Altitude 95 is also nice but you want a table with a view and these sell out months in advance - at least they did, don't know how the situation is in this economy. It's not luxurious, and many groups visit the restaurant but the food we have had there was great. You have to stand in line to get your voucher (after you have made reservations in advance but sometimes they sell seats for the same evening) and then you have to stand in line to go up - it doesn't take too long but you have to be there in time. I think they work with 2 shifts.

http://www.restaurants-toureiffel.com/index.html


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Mar 5, 2009)

*10+ hours in Paris*

I'm glad to see this thread as I just changed an ff reservation that will get us into CDG from Lisbon at 11am vs the original 10pm, departing for the US approximately 11 am the next day.

Currently I have a hotel res at the airport.  This could be changed to give us more time in the city.  I love the idea of dinner at the Eiffel Tower, but would be happy dining elsewhere!  Also, wouldn't mind more time at the Louvre.  Plus we would probably go to mass at Notre Dame.

I am so excited to be back in Paris!!


----------



## hibbeln (Mar 5, 2009)

If you're there in good weather, just strolling is a wonderful evening activity.  Notre Dame and Hotel De Ville are BEAUTIFUL at night (you already know the EIffel Tower is).  The bridges leading to/from the Ile de la Cite are all gorgeous at night.  Heck, all the bridges along the Seine are gorgeous.

Wander about the 5th Arr. and pull up at a cafe that strikes your fancy.


----------



## rosebud5 (Mar 8, 2009)

One night in Paris and what to do? 

Doesn't take much of an imagination. Assume your bringing your significant other?

Oh Yeah.. I meant the other things as well.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 8, 2009)

rosebud5 said:


> One night in Paris and what to do?
> 
> Doesn't take much of an imagination. Assume your bringing your significant other?



Nope! It will just be me and DD!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 10, 2009)

Denise,

In April it is too cold probably to do the cruise in the evening.  I would probably walk around to see places lite up and find a nice place to eat.

I doubt you would get a reservation to Jules Verne at this short notice even if you are willing to pay Ducasse prices.


----------

